# wireless with WEP key issue

## Dasp

Hello!

I try to connect my laptop on wireless network but there are some problemes like:

command used :/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start --verbose

```

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Loading networking modules for wlan0

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename ifplugd iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *       ifplugd provides plug

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

 *   Configuring wlan0 for MAC address 00:1B:77:1B:5F:26 ...                   [ ok ]

 *   ifplugd does not work on wireless interfaces

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0 

```

the script used is (/etc/conf.d/net):

```

modules_wlan0=("iwconfig")

config_liveboxc666=( "dhcp -D" )

key_liveboxc666=("123 key enc open")

preferred_aps=( "liveboxc566" )

```

the kernel used is : 2.6.26-gentoo-r1

I do not have any idea to investigate the issue. 

Thanks for all.

Dasp

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Dasp,

Lets start at the beginning, please post your lspci output, so we can see what hardware you have, or lsusb, if its a USB device.

Also your dmesg, so we can see the wireless initialisation steps and messages.

----------

## Dasp

OK,

lspci command:

```

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

09:04.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)

09:04.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Device 0843 (rev 11)

09:04.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 11)

```

and the dmesg command is:

```

CPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: ACPI0007:01 is registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

Marking TSC unstable due to: TSC halts in idle.

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.2mpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: LNXTHERM:01 is registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [ATF0] (32 C)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:02 is registered as thermal_zone1

ACPI: Thermal Zone [DTS0] (27 C)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:03 is registered as thermal_zone2

ACPI: Thermal Zone [DTS1] (26 C)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

Adding 498004k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:498004k

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:03:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100002, writing 100006)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:12:11:b3:af:61

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:12:1e:b3:af:61 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:12:11:b3:af:61

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:12:1e:b3:af:61 (capab=0x421 status=17 aid=0)

wlan0: AP denied association (code=17)

wlan0: associate with AP 00:12:11:b3:af:61

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:12:11:b3:af:61 (capab=0x421 status=17 aid=0)

wlan0: AP denied association (code=17)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:12:11:b3:af:61 (capab=0x421 status=17 aid=0)

wlan0: AP denied association (code=17)

wlan0: associate with AP 00:12:11:b3:af:61

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:11:41:50:2f:3b

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:11:41:50:2f:3b

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:11:41:50:2f:3b

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:11:41:50:2f:3b

wlan0: authentication with AP 00:11:41:50:2f:3b timed out

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:11:41:50:2f:3b

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:12:11:b3:af:61

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:03:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100002, writing 100006)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter)

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:03:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100002, writing 100006)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter)

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

```

Thanks.

----------

## monsm

There are some warnings and errors from wlan0 and the driver iwl3945 in there.  Don't know what that means, but I also noticed you have a typo in the /etc/conf.d/net:

 *Quote:*   

> preferred_aps=( "liveboxc566" )

 

I guess its supposed to be "liveboxc666" as in the rest of those commands.

Mons

----------

## Dasp

yes, you are right.

I made a mistake when i copy this line (sorry). 

i would write:

```

preferred_aps=( "liveboxc666 ) 

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, are you sure that your switch is physically enable ?

Also, maybe you should disable the rf kill switch inside your kernel and retry.

After a fresh reboot, can you post this :

```

# lsmod

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# rmmod iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945

# dmesg | tail

# equery list iwl

```

----------

## Dasp

I do not know how disable the rf kill switch in the kernel. Can you help me? thanks

So, after a reboot i have:

lsmod command:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                43248  0 

snd_pcm_oss            36640  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16128  1 snd_pcm_oss

ipw3945                90400  0 

thermal                21148  0 

ieee80211              28744  1 ipw3945

snd_hda_intel         320916  1 

snd_pcm                60292  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

processor              42176  3 thermal

ieee80211_crypt         8196  1 ieee80211

button                 10128  0 

iwl3945               151668  0 

mac80211              135200  1 iwl3945

snd_timer              20104  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    43940  8 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11016  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

Than with ifconfig -a, i have:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:11:11:37:de  

          inet addr:192.168.1.14  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21a:80ff:fe55:37de/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:14 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2519 (2.4 KiB)  TX bytes:1378 (1.3 KiB)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

nr0       Link encap:AMPR NET/ROM  HWaddr   

          NOARP  MTU:236  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

nr1       Link encap:AMPR NET/ROM  HWaddr   

          NOARP  MTU:236  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

nr2       Link encap:AMPR NET/ROM  HWaddr   

          NOARP  MTU:236  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

nr3       Link encap:AMPR NET/ROM  HWaddr   

          NOARP  MTU:236  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

rose0     Link encap:AMPR ROSE  HWaddr 0000000000  

          NOARP  MTU:249  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

rose1     Link encap:AMPR ROSE  HWaddr 0000000000  

          NOARP  MTU:249  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

rose2     Link encap:AMPR ROSE  HWaddr 0000000000  

          NOARP  MTU:249  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

rose3     Link encap:AMPR ROSE  HWaddr 0000000000  

          NOARP  MTU:249  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

rose4     Link encap:AMPR ROSE  HWaddr 0000000000  

          NOARP  MTU:249  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

rose5     Link encap:AMPR ROSE  HWaddr 0000000000  

          NOARP  MTU:249  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

rose6     Link encap:AMPR ROSE  HWaddr 0000000000  

          NOARP  MTU:249  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

rose7     Link encap:AMPR ROSE  HWaddr 0000000000  

          NOARP  MTU:249  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

rose8     Link encap:AMPR ROSE  HWaddr 0000000000  

          NOARP  MTU:249  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

rose9     Link encap:AMPR ROSE  HWaddr 0000000000  

          NOARP  MTU:249  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:77:1B:5f:26  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1B-77-1B-5F-26XXXXXX

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

than, with iwconfig, i have:

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

nr0       no wireless extensions.

nr1       no wireless extensions.

nr2       no wireless extensions.

nr3       no wireless extensions.

rose0     no wireless extensions.

rose1     no wireless extensions.

rose2     no wireless extensions.

rose3     no wireless extensions.

rose4     no wireless extensions.

rose5     no wireless extensions.

rose6     no wireless extensions.

rose7     no wireless extensions.

rose8     no wireless extensions.

rose9     no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=off   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

than with dmesg:

```

Registered led device: iwl-phy1:RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy1:TX

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

```

and the last command "equery":

```

 * installed packages

net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.28.1.6

```

that's all.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, your installation is a real mess.

I can help you with that  :Razz: 

```

snd_seq                43248  0

snd_pcm_oss            36640  0

snd_mixer_oss          16128  1 snd_pcm_oss

ipw3945                90400  0

thermal                21148  0

ieee80211              28744  1 ipw3945

snd_hda_intel         320916  1

snd_pcm                60292  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

processor              42176  3 thermal

ieee80211_crypt         8196  1 ieee80211

button                 10128  0

iwl3945               151668  0

mac80211              135200  1 iwl3945

snd_timer              20104  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    43940  8 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11016  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm 

```

I don't like to see ipw3945 with iwl3945 both on the same box and at the same time.

So can you post this plz :

```

# emerge --info

# lspci -v

# cd /usr/src && ls -la

```

Also, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# equery list iwl

# equery list ipw

```

Finally, what is all the rose and nr ?

----------

## Dasp

You are right, i am new in linux environment.

Thank a lot for your help.

I install the iwl3945 and after i install the ipw3945. I think that one of this two modules have to be remove. But i do not know which i can suppress.

The information needed:

emerge --info 

```

Portage 2.2_rc15 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_U7500_@_1.06GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 22 Nov 2008 17:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr en pt es"

MAKEOPTS="-j 5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa apm berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg lm_sensors midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pmu pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr en pt es" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

than  lspci -v:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 900e

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 900e

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

   Memory at fc200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   I/O ports at 1800 [size=8]

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at fc300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 900e

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at fc280000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 900e

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   Memory at fc540000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: f6000000-f7ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f1ffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 900e

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: fc000000-fc0fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 900e

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

   Memory behind bridge: f8000000-f9ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f2000000-00000000f3ffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 900e

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=08, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

   Memory behind bridge: fa000000-fbffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f4000000-00000000f5ffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 900e

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 900e

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   I/O ports at 1820 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 900e

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 1840 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 900e

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at 1860 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 900e

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   I/O ports at 1880 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 900e

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at fc544000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=09, subordinate=0d, sec-latency=32

   I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff

   Memory behind bridge: fc100000-fc1fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000050000000-0000000053ffffff

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 900e

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 900e

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 900e

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 1810 [size=16]

   Kernel driver in use: PIIX_IDE

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 900e

   Flags: medium devsel

   I/O ports at 18a0 [size=32]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

   Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 900e

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 223

   Memory at f6000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at f0000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data <?>

   Capabilities: [5c] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

   Kernel driver in use: sky2

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1051

   Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 17

   Memory at fc000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 26-5f-bc-ff-ff-77-1b-11

   Kernel driver in use: iwl3945

   Kernel modules: ipw3945, iwl3945

09:04.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)

   Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 900e

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 20

   Memory at fc101000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Bus: primary=09, secondary=0a, subordinate=0d, sec-latency=176

   Memory window 0: 50000000-53fff000 (prefetchable)

   Memory window 1: 54000000-57fff000

   I/O window 0: 00005000-000050ff

   I/O window 1: 00005400-000054ff

   16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

   Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus

09:04.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 900e

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21

   Memory at fc100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

09:04.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Device 0843 (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 900e

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

   Memory at fc100800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

09:04.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 900e

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

   Memory at fc100c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

```

than cd /usr/src && ls -al

```

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4096 Nov 28 19:37 .

drwxr-xr-x 14 root root 4096 Oct  3 01:07 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Jun 11 19:44 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Oct 16 19:48 linux -> linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 Oct 16 19:47 linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 4096 Oct 14 22:57 linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 Oct 27 21:37 linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r1

```

than cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x11ab:0x4363 (sky2)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1a:80:55:37:de", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (iwl3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1b:77:bc:5f:26", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

```

than equery list iwl 

```

 * installed packages

net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.28.1.6

```

than equery list ipw

```

 * installed packages

net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode-1.14.2

```

Thanks

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, first we will change a setting inside your /etc/make.conf

change this :

```

MAKEOPTS="-j 5" 

```

to

```

MAKEOPTS="-j3" 

```

----------

## d2_racing

Also, we remove the old ipw3945

```

# emerge -Cv =net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode-1.14.2 

```

After that, reboot your box and post this :

```

# lsmod

# lspci -v

```

----------

## d2_racing

Also, do you have a lot of time next week or something, because you have a big problem...

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe" 

```

Right now, you are in the testing branch, because of the accept_keywords. So, maybe you should stick with the x86 stable branch and remove the ACCEPT_KEYWORDS inside your /etc/make.conf

Also, your installation is not right at all. you have downloaded the wrong Stage3 and you have a i486 compiler instead of the i686 compiler.

Can you post this :

```

# cat /proc/cpu/cpuinfo

```

So, if you have time, you should reinstall your box with the i686 Stage 3 or even install the AMD64 Stage 3 if your CPU support the 64 bits instructions.

I can still help you with your wifi, but a reinstallation is necessary I think.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# cd /etc/init.d/

# ls -la

```

----------

## d2_racing

Keep me inform on what you want to do.

----------

